# 65 frame and floor question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Frame.... Just received the frame washers from Ames to weld in where the body mounts destroyed the frame. Question is, should I weld these just sitting on the top of the frame, or cut them into the frame ( for flush fit) for a butt weld? Obviously one way is is really lazy way of doing it, but had to ask!
Other question is, the section of floor behind the rear seat, and in front of the trunk ( the area over the rear axle). What is it called, and what is the brace underneath called? Are these pieces available?
I have the full floor new and the trunk floor new, but I need a floor stretcher to get the two to meet!

Thanks...

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would just weld them on top of the frame. They will be covered with the body bushings anyway, so no-one will see them.
I have that section you need under the back seat, I purchased it for my `65 and then never put it in. It's in two pieces left and right. I'll go out to the shed later and see if I can find some part #s on it for you. There is another section then between the trunk pan and the under the back seat area right under the package tray area that I wasn't able to find for sale.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's the piece I need! The piece right under the package tray. I have a complete floor right to under the rear seat. It is the only section of the floor pan from the firewall to the rear tail that wasn't eaten. I figure that I am into doing the floor, that if that piece ( under the package tray) and the brace under it are available, why not add some more work to do. The one in there now is serviceable, but new is nice.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think that piece under the package tray area (in the trunk, between the trunk pan and the back seat back) is available in aftermarket.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Rukee on the washers: you do NOT want to cut any more material from the original frame. Weld them on top, and that will strenghthen the area instead of possibly compromising it. BTW, you guys that weld in new floors, trucnks, etc. impress the he%% out of me....that's a lot of dirty, labor intensive, hard WORK.!!
Jeff


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Rukee,

Well then it looks like I will be reworking this one! Then I can say "yeh, it's the original floor"!
Having frame sand blasted and body soda blasted this week, that is if it ever stops snowing here.

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

This floor was pretty bad. Rest of body real good, so I figured ..... why not.
I have been very fortunate in that I have about 6,000 sq ft in one of the building of my company, that I have retained as a play area for myself and some of my employees sand friends. Heated, A/C, good lighting, 12 wide overhead doors. We have added bridgeports (x3), lathes (x2) MIG, TIG, Spot, Gas, Stick welding, plasma cutting, lift, and all kinds of other goodies. 
My employees/friends have donated some of the equipment like the lift and some of the welding equipment. We have right now three cars in here under construction, a 65 goat (mine) a 32 Pontiac Streetrod ( employee) , 33 Chevy, (friend) as well as a 29 Pontiac Streetrod (mine) , 37 Pontiac ( mine), 47 Chevy delivery ( friend) , and a 23 T-bucket(mine). 
The area of the building has been named HH by the employees, Hotrod Haven!

So,,,, the doing of the floor, well, YES you are right, I don't know what I was thinking. I thought... Piece of cake! and now that it is out and car up on the rotisserie, it is like "WHAT THE HELL WAS I THINKING!!!!! THIS IS A LOT OF WORK HERE!!!!
But, I love working on these things and it is a great mental relief from the day to day stuff. Kids all grown up, and wife loves that I am not at a bar room! And when you roll it out, as you all know, Man there is no better feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Agree about the floors, it IS alot of work drilling all the spot welds out of the trunk especially.
Your shop sounds sweet! I'd love an area that big! As well as your bucket roadster! :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

When I find my camera ( I put it down in the shop somewhere) I will send some pic's for you to see.

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Rukee,
Haven't forgot getting you some pictures. Have been busy ( which is a good thing), but I will get them out to you.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

..............................


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

You are absolutely right To Many Projects, so I am going to try and attach some pictures. 
Narrating them as follows.
First, yah, like you , have way too many projects. I go until I can't find a tool, then it is a cleaning day to collect all the tools, put them back in the roll a way, then start over to make it look like a bomb exploded.
The blue car is a '29 Pontiac sedan( built in 1989) with a supercharged 350 chevy. Turns the 1/4 in 12.7 @ 107
The tail end of the dark red car is a '37 Pontiac convertible ( built in 1997)with an IA 505 ci aluminum motor. THis is the car to the left of the goat before stripping.
Red one is the t-bucket that Rukee wants. I built that car 24 years ago. Still drive it!
Oh, and the rest of the picts are the goat on the rotisserie, before and after soda blasting, and the floor dropped out.
Others are the frame before and after blasting ( ignore all the sh-t all over the floor) I already said I was not neat! After picture not in this group.
I will try to keep some progress pictures being posted.
Ok I lied, it only lets me upload 5. I will take some more and post later.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That bucket roadster is exactly what I'd love to have!! Looks awesome man, thanks for sharing! Sweet collection you got. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics....I love the sign hanging from the ceiling

Your place actually looks organized compared to mine and you DO have more projects than me but some of yours are nicely done. I still just have beaters and junk.....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will take some of the other projects that are in the same area. A friend has his 47 Chevy delivery and a new project, a radically chopped 33 chevy sedan. 
Also, another friend has a 32 Pontiac 4 dr sedan with a 4"chop. 
Have to do something when it is snowing out!


----------

